# what size?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Having decided to probably get 3 females and 1 male, what size tanks would be ok for them ? Thinking those plastic ones with ventilation on the top a bigger one for the 3 girls though


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Think I know the ones you mean, like this?
http://www.rosewoodpet.com/_assetfiles/ ... ALPKPT.jpg

I use the above to house a buck. When breeding I'll put one or two does in one of them with him and also use them for one or two nursing does.

I keep the adult does not with litters in a converted storage box (under bed size). Most breeders use home made boxes over commercial pet housing. Some make wodden boxes some converted boxes (also called RUBs)


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah thats the ones I'm thinking of 

What size rubs would you recommend for 3 girls?

Thank you


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If your keeping them as pets I'd go for bigger so you can fit in toys ext so I would still go for an under bed size. But a smaller one would still be fine.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I keep my females in one of these
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/mini-duna-hamster-cage-by-ferplast-15984

usually 4 per cage but some times when space is tight 6 does live in there quite happily


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> Think I know the ones you mean, like this?
> http://www.rosewoodpet.com/_assetfiles/ ... ALPKPT.jpg
> 
> I use the above to house a buck. When breeding I'll put one or two does in one of them with him and also use them for one or two nursing does.
> ...


Could you tell me what these tanks are called? I had a look on the rosewood site but I can't find them, and they look amazing.


----------

